
Show HN: JavaScript lib to read tags from audio formats - derhuerst
https://github.com/derhuerst/read-audio-tags
======
52-6F-62
Is it compatible with HLS streams?

------
uwu
the title made me expect more than a 31-line node.js wrapper for ffprobe

~~~
derhuerst
sorry for the clickbait, but i didn't feel the need to reinvent the wheel. it
doesn't work in the browser though.

